# Co-Op Tuna Pasta Bake



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Right handy when your in a rush, buy the above from Co-Op Healthy Living selection, and add 1 x 185g Tin of Tuna:

KCals: 483

Protein: 57g

Carbohydrate: 37g

Fat: 11.5g (of which saturates 7.2g)

Salt: 0.7g

Sling it in the microwave and in about 4 mins it's ready to eat. There, isn't an massive load so you don't then have to spend the next 30mins trying to get it down you.

Cost: £1.99 plus Tin of Tuna.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

not bad,

i eat a lot of ready meals, where i chuck in my own meat, and i get some really good meals doing that.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

you chuck your meat in ready meals! lol!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

powerU said:


> you chuck your meat in ready meals! lol!!


rofl, the girls love it, they pretend they dont know its there but they know, helll yeah


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)




----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Many readymeals contain eastrogen, it is used as a food stabiliser or some crap. They probably hide is under some stupid name like they dow ith loads of stuff.

like sodiumlaurethsulphate is in nearly all soap/hair products but its actually a really carsinagenic engine stripping chemical.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I found this:

http://www.progestnet.com/documents/estrogen.html


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

powerU said:


> you chuck your meat in ready meals! lol!!


That gives a whol new meaning to the term meatballs lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

robdog said:


> That gives a whole new meaning to the term meatballs lol


lol, good one. And for spotted d.i.c.k?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

I find that good ones are the Tesco healthy living ready meals.You get 5 for £4 and theres on average only about %4 fat in them and 270cals, with 26g protein add half a tin of tuna or a chicken breast and your set.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, i have bought those before.pretty good, have to boost the cals a bit though (if bulking)


----------

